# glass cut to measure?



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I know I have seen people suggest places to get glass cut for sumps and such but the search function didn't help so:
Where is the best place to get glass cut to size in Toronto? Prefer in Toronto not GTA. 
Also is the black or grey glass available anywhere? I am doing a sump and an overflow box (not putting teeth in, doing a straight weir c2c style)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Go to Canadian Tire and buy Glass cuter for $10. Glass for sure you will be able to find on forum/ It is very easy to cut. I never did it before also. after first wrong cut you will cut it like the pro.

You will pay a lot for the glass from the shop

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a tank that you can use for glass. Come get it.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

have extra glass to try again if the first piece doesn't work exactly right. 


...the mistakes, I use for smaller uses...


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

while I agree that buying the glass cut to size will cost more, sometimes its worth paying for. If you need holes, and want clean edges etc, it is worth paying for IMO.

Personally, I use plexi when I can, as I can modify it any way I want. If it needs to be stronger, I can go thicker


----------

